# TouchStrip fingerprint reader driver

## ramielshafie

Hey!

I'm trying to get the fingerprint reader on a new Thinkpad R61 working.. However getting stuck at some point.

I tried to use the thinkfinger open source driver but when i try tf-tool --acquire after installation i get:

```
tf-tool --acquire

ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)

Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>

Initializing...USB device not found.

```

lsusb lists the following:

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 147e:2016  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices:

```
...

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=147e ProdID=2016 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=TouchStrip        

S:  Product=Fingerprint Sensor   

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=10ms

...

```

So far the thinkfinger open source driver.. Tried installing the proprietary binary driver following this guide :http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader

but when i run the install.sh script i get the following output:

```
 sh install.sh /usr/lib64/

Uninstalling TouchChip TFM/ESS Fingerprint BSP ...

/usr/lib64/libtfmessbsp.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32Could not load addin module "/usr/lib64/libtfmessbsp.so"!

Installing TouchChip TFM/ESS Fingerprint BSP ...

/usr/lib64/libtfmessbsp.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32Could not load addin module "/usr/lib64/libtfmessbsp.so"!
```

Any help highly appreciated!!

----------

## wbecker

I have the same problem.

Did you have any luck with that?

----------

## HammerFall

As

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_OpenSUSE_10.2_on_a_ThinkPad_R61

already mentions the R61 fingerprint reader seems to be made from Touchstrip and no more from UPEK.

Drivers for that, anywhere?

EDIT: Bullshit - Touchstrip is produced by UPEK, but the device ID has changed.. seems there is currently no solution for this one.

Perhaps watching 

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=thinkfinger-devel

gives any news some day..

----------

## wbecker

I noticed that from the only drivers from UPEK are 32 bit. Considering im running 64 bit linux this could be my problem.

----------

## mosez

has there been any solution so far?

seems that i have the same problem, and couldn't fix it with all the links above...

thanks in advance

m

----------

## Schwinni

Same problem here with a Thinkpad R61i.

Seems like we have to type in order to log in!  :Wink: 

----------

## Mitridas

I've found a way to make this fingerprint reader work.

The exact model is Touchstrip 147e 2016, it is a model which only integrates a scanner

and has not any processing chip.

There is a nice open source driver that supports it and i've just logged in with my finger!

Here it is:

http://www.reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Main_Page

There is even an ebuild for us Gentoo users... in the download section you can find the name of the overlay.

I suggest you to try fprint_demo first, just to check if it works, then the pam configuration

is straightforward.

PS i'm on a x86_64 arch so no problem with that   :Very Happy: 

----------

